# Question guys flowmeter



## pickupTT (Oct 14, 2005)

hi, mi flowmeter is damaged, i have a 86, king cab pickup, standar, 4x4, v6, this gas sistem is not f/i, nor carb, it dual point, so, my flowmeter is damaged i want to know which other nissan car, or truck is compatible, since i can't find my original flowmeter anywhere, for example, i was going to disconect mine and leave it there, in the throttle, which is his original position and was going to buy a z31 flowmter, and put it on an intake that i've designed, and plug it. But the z31 is bigger the plug and didn't fit, i was wondering if any path, 200sx, maxima, have the same plug???


----------

